
A couple of projects for engineering students - khitchdee
We have designed two projects specially for engineering students. One, called Randhaa, is a new Windows apps in C that greatly simplifies the process of building Windows apps in C. Contact pgaurav@iitk.ac.in for this.
The other is another Windows app that helps you explore the design of sound characterization algorithms using your laptop. Such algos could, for example, be used to build sound accessible personal assistants such as SIRI. Contact prakhark@iitk.ac.in for this one.
======
avinassh
Some links about projects would be nice.

